# testosterone cypionate half life



## Rip (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone ever seen this?

Striking Down another Testosterone Myth:
1 Week vs. 2 Week Treatments
The . Life Science of Depo-Testosterone
At C4MH we constantly hear about someone who knows someone that gets injections every week and
that this is a better treatment regimen because the “half life” of Depo- testosterone (cypionate) is 8
days. Or our favorite “I read it on the internet”.
The problem is the vast majority of people have a limited scientific knowledge of what this truly means
when it comes to drug in plasma half life and pharmacokinetics.
Now rather than explain this . life decay formula:
a
,
To simplify it all:
The half life is the point at which the drug in plasma is reduced by 50%.
The half life of Depo-Testosterone is 8 days.
Now “simple” logic would lead one to believe that at twice the . life (16 days) there would be ZERO
(0%) of the injected testosterone in your plasma but that is NOT THE CASE as half life science is not
that simple……as that mathematical formula above indicates.
The half life formula for Depo-Testosterone in plasma states that at 8 days you would have 50% of the
initial dose remaining, at 16 days you would have 25% of the initial dose, at 24 days it would be 12.5%,
at 32 days 6.25% and so on.
The 14 day protocol 200mg treatment (standard C4MH dose): at 8 days =100mg’s remaining, 16 days =
50 mg’s, 24 days = 25 mg’s. At 14 days you would still have 62.5mg’s of active Depo –Testosterone
in plasma.
The 7 day protocol 100mg treatment (standard dose): at 7 day = 57 mg’s remaining of active Depo-
Testosterone in plasma.
So at 200mg/14 days (C4MH protocol) you have an active 100mg’s in plasma at 8 days and
at the 100mg / 7day protocol you have an active 57mg’s at 7 days.
Clearly the 7 day protocol makes ZERO medical sense……and any perceived
difference is truly placebo.
Pfizer Pharmaceutical (manufacturer of Depo- Testosterone) and the FDA indicate a 14 day treatment
protocol with the dose amount being the only variable. This is the prevailing standard of care (for a
reason) and the standard C4MH operates under.
©Center For Men’s Health 2013


----------



## thqmas (Oct 27, 2015)

This is true, of course, no myth busting here.

If you take every 4 day test C you will build up to 800mg of test in plasma levels by day 24 (796.875mg, but that's just being anal).
By day 28 you are over 800mg.

This is written for trt patients and doses, it's was not written for people trying to attain such high levels as we do.

Good read though.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Rip said:


> Clearly the 7 day protocol makes ZERO medical sense……and any perceived
> difference is truly placebo.



It seems that these sort of recommendations were made by people who have never walked a mile in the shoes of a TRT patient.

Do they honestly not consider a near 50% swing in hormones to be something worth addressing? That is one MAJOR thing that has always bothered me about the majority of people who prescribe TRT. Having test present in your system is enough and there is rarely any mind paid to optimal levels or peaks and valleys. FWIW, my bloodwork indicated a 1196ng/dl peak and a 204ng/dl trough on 200mg e14d and 3 different endo's were more than happy to let that trend continue. I'd love for someone else to look me in the eyes and tell me they themselves would be OK doing that to themselves.

I've done it both ways and I am NOT going back to e14d or even e7d no matter what some dork in washington says.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 27, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> It seems that these sort of recommendations were made by people who have never walked a mile in the shoes of a TRT patient.
> 
> Do they honestly not consider a near 50% swing in hormones to be something worth addressing? That is one MAJOR thing that has always bothered me about the majority of people who prescribe TRT. Having test present in your system is enough and there is rarely any mind paid to optimal levels or peaks and valleys. FWIW, my bloodwork indicated a 1196ng/dl peak and a 204ng/dl trough on 200mg e14d and 3 different endo's were more than happy to let that trend continue. I'd love for someone else to look me in the eyes and tell me they themselves would be OK doing that to themselves.
> 
> I've done it both ways and I am NOT going back to e14d or even e7d no matter what some dork in washington says.



So then what is your protocol ? personally I feel great cruising at 250mg e/w I just cut my dose down to 100mg a few weeks before my physicals to bring my numbers to what the doc accepts as normal. All my blood work comes back great and I go back to my normal dose. I don't understand y if I feel better at 250 and there is no physical recourse to the higher dose meaning its not beating up my body y my doctor won't agree to it.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 27, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> So then what is your protocol ? personally I feel great cruising at 250mg e/w I just cut my dose down to 100mg a few weeks before my physicals to bring my numbers to what the doc accepts as normal. All my blood work comes back great and I go back to my normal dose. I don't understand y if I feel better at 250 and there is no physical recourse to the higher dose meaning its not beating up my body y my doctor won't agree to it.



I now run 125mg e3.5d and feel much better for it. It wasn't the dose that was the problem it was the frequency of injection that left me with those massive swings.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 27, 2015)

i used to use your same protocol however I didn't find much difference between one shot weekly and 2 I think at first i did notice a bit of a difference but I was ultimately concerned about so many pins spaced out over a lifetime so I decided to try the one and after some adjusting I feel good . During a blast however I would go back to the e3.5 b/c of the amount of oil, the steadier levels w/o the drop will help with sides as well at higher doses .


----------



## Rip (Oct 27, 2015)

Well said. I know...it's BS


Iron1 said:


> It seems that these sort of recommendations were made by people who have never walked a mile in the shoes of a TRT patient.
> 
> Do they honestly not consider a near 50% swing in hormones to be something worth addressing? That is one MAJOR thing that has always bothered me about the majority of people who prescribe TRT. Having test present in your system is enough and there is rarely any mind paid to optimal levels or peaks and valleys. FWIW, my bloodwork indicated a 1196ng/dl peak and a 204ng/dl trough on 200mg e14d and 3 different endo's were more than happy to let that trend continue. I'd love for someone else to look me in the eyes and tell me they themselves would be OK doing that to themselves.
> 
> I've done it both ways and I am NOT going back to e14d or even e7d no matter what some dork in washington says.


----------



## Rip (Oct 27, 2015)

How long do you wait before having your blood tested? I just waited 10 days. I have an exam on Thursday and I didn't want my testosterone levels to be low. 



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> So then what is your protocol ? personally I feel great cruising at 250mg e/w I just cut my dose down to 100mg a few weeks before my physicals to bring my numbers to what the doc accepts as normal. All my blood work comes back great and I go back to my normal dose. I don't understand y if I feel better at 250 and there is no physical recourse to the higher dose meaning its not beating up my body y my doctor won't agree to it.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 27, 2015)

I pin my cyp once a week...granted it's an extremely low dose (that works perfect btw) but sometimes I go an extra day for whatever reason. With that being said...in the case of TRT, the dose is irrelevant as we are talking about the half life ....I do not ever have these "peaks and valleys" everyone always speaks of.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 27, 2015)

let me clarify though...the "peaks and valleys" I am referring to is mood...not blood tests because IMO as long as I feel a constant mood of greatness...I don't care what my levels are at as it's doing its job


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 27, 2015)

Rip said:


> How long do you wait before having your blood tested? I just waited 10 days. I have an exam on Thursday and I didn't want my testosterone levels to be low.



I cut my dose in half 2 weeks before the doc and make sure I schedule my blood work as far from the last pin as possible usually comes back around 600ng/dl which he feels is on the high end of good


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Jenner said:


> ....I do not ever have these "peaks and valleys" everyone always speaks of. let me clarify though...the "peaks and valleys" I am referring to is mood



It's not always mood per-se.
Back when I was swinging on e14d my strength levels and consistency when training was all over the place. Motivation, mental fog, libido, even sleep, etc was on a slow decline until my next pin. I see zero advantage to going with a e7d or e14d protocol except the less frequent pinning itself.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 27, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> It's not always mood per-se.
> Back when I was swinging on e14d my strength levels and consistency when training was all over the place. Motivation, mental fog, libido, even sleep, etc was on a slow decline until my next pin. I see zero advantage to going with a e7d or e14d protocol except the less frequent pinning itself.



yea, I don't experience any of that, I'm good to go on all of it from pin to pin


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm with Ron on this one. I experience pretty much everything he listed.

My doc wanted every 2 weeks. By the end of the two weeks I was exactly where I started. So I took matters into my own hands and split it into 100 a week and had much better results


----------



## Rip (Oct 28, 2015)

That's what I've been doing too. The Doctor and the Pharmacy think I'm taking it every 2 weeks. I'm not going to do that, even though they prescribed it that way. 



HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm with Ron on this one. I experience pretty much everything he listed.
> 
> My doc wanted every 2 weeks. By the end of the two weeks I was exactly where I started. So I took matters into my own hands and split it into 100 a week and had much better results


----------

